# The great president bush, won the "unwinnable" war



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 17, 2009)

The silence of the left is deafening.


----------



## editec (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, Washington's win against the British Empire was quite something wasn't it?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 17, 2009)

editec said:


> Yes, Washington's win against the British Empire was quite something wasn't it?



Gonna post some more of that bullshit claim that Obama somehow won Iraq and is responsible for troops leaving there?


----------



## editec (Jul 17, 2009)

Obama won the war in Iraq in much the same way Reagan won the cold war, methinks.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 17, 2009)

It's hilarious that this thread is not trying to be ironic.  As it is, that hilarity lands right on the face of luvRPgrl.


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 17, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> The silence of the left is deafening.



1.	Defining winning the war is specific terms.
2.	I never said that the war was not winnable. 
3.	I won a war against a mouse in my home.  It cost me thousands of dollars but I finally killed that mouse.  Was the Iraq war worth the cost?


----------



## JBeukema (Jul 17, 2009)

Which war? Noone ever said the war against the Iraqi Army was unwinnable and we have are leaving the remainder if the internal conflict to the Iraqi government we helped put in power. In other words, the entire premise is laughable, and must surely be a joke, as noone could be so foolish in reality.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 18, 2009)

editec said:


> Obama won the war in Iraq in much the same way Reagan won the cold war, methinks.



apparently "youthinks" very little


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 18, 2009)

We won the Iraq War

Much like we won in Vietnam

We left declaring "Peace with Honor"

When we leave Iraq.

There will be NO peace.

And as for Honor......................


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 18, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> LuvRPgrl said:
> 
> 
> > The silence of the left is deafening.
> ...




Booted Saddam out, got Iraq under a controllable govt democratically elected, sounds like a win to me, especially with al quiada pretty much pulling up stakes. You really want to know, go ask some of the marines, sailors around here in SD who where deployed, ask them if they think we won. Ask the family members of those who lost their sons and daughters over there, overwhelmingly they believe we won and are disgusted with how the media , liberals and dems have dealt with the entire thing.

I never said YOU said the war was unwinnable, but it was the mantra of the left for a while.

Depends, that "mouse" like rats that killed millions in Europe, how much damage could it have done?
Why did you spend thousands killing it?
BOTTOM LINE is that it was YOUR CHOICE to spend the money. The DEMOCRATICALLY elected PRESIDENT BUSH choose to go to war with the support of the American public, but the left doesnt accept these things, they think they have the right to decide for everyone else what is good for us, and will lie and do anything they can to get there way, including claiming they believe in Democracy,


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 18, 2009)

editec said:


> Yes, Washington's win against the British Empire was quite something wasn't it?



Yep, that one also Benedict.


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> We won the Iraq War
> 
> Much like we won in Vietnam
> 
> ...



SO, do you think we are stuid enough to make the same mistake, win it, then let it slip away? I dont think so, we learn from our mistakes, and others. Thats why we were able to go half way around the world and do something the Russians couldnt do in their own back yard in ten years. We learned from their mistakes also.

And you seem to forget about Korea, look at a map of the night sky by NASA, the line between N and S Korea is really easy to see, S Korea is all lit up, then suddenly it goes dark,,,,


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 19, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > We won the Iraq War
> ...


So thousands of American soldiers lost their lives in order that S Korea could have electricity??


----------



## editec (Jul 19, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> LuvRPgrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
LOL!  And the internet...don't forget that!


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> LuvRPgrl said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yea, if you want to look at it that way. You could also say computers were invented so we could downstream live porn.   Hmmmm, that sounds a bit idiotic also. Is that really the best reply you can come up with?

OHHHH, I get it , you were trying to be funny,,,,,,,,


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 20, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > LuvRPgrl said:
> ...



We each have our opinions.  Mine is that the Iraq war was not worth the cost.  

Americans Upbeat on Progress in Iraq, Afghanistan

"Majority (58%) say going into Iraq was a mistake; 36% say so about Afghanistan"


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> We won the Iraq War
> 
> Much like we won in Vietnam
> 
> ...



Revisionist history at its finest.  How old are you?  We'll leave Iraq the same way.  Doesn't mean it will be true, just like it wasn't true then.  

I just went to a conservative Zig Zigler Motivational Seminar.  

The lineup includes well-known speakers such as former New York mayor and presidential candidate Rudy Giuliani, televangelist Robert Schuller and self-help authors Tamara Lowe and Zig Ziglar.

Giuliani, Ziglar to 'motivate' at Breslin | lansingstatejournal.com | Lansing State Journal

One of the presenters said he was spat on when he came home from NAM.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > We won the Iraq War
> ...


I am a VNV so I know what I am talking about.

Vietnan and Iraq

Same story line and plot.

Just 40 years difference.


----------



## asgardshill (Jul 20, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> "The great president bush, won the "unwinnable" war"



So the great War on Terror is over?  Doggonit, that's what I get for missing staff meetings. 

I for one am looking forward to the NYC ticker-tape parades with the honor guard carrying bin Laden's severed head on a pike. We could all use an update to that famous old picture of the sailor kissing the nurse too - maybe the new one'll be of the CEO of Exxon/Mobil kissing his live-in life partner or something.  And just think - terror is something for the history books.  No more Achille Lauros, no more roadside bombers, no more embassy bombings, no more hijackings. Thanks, George W. Bush!


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 21, 2009)

mattskramer said:


> LuvRPgrl said:
> 
> 
> > mattskramer said:
> ...



And yet the American public voted President Bush in for a second term,,,wasnt that AFTER the initial invasion of Iraq?

SO, you dont think it was worth the cost, ok....I disagree
Point of the thread is that those screaming liberals have been proven wrong on virtually everything about it, like claiming it was unwinnable....they slither away now unable to be honorable and admit they were wrong....they have no integrity,


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 21, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sorry, but I dont see very many similarities at all. Not like the ones vietnam has with Korea, yet in Korea we were able to maintain freedom for the south, reason....when the Vietnam war was fought, it was, for the first time in history, brought into our living rooms via the TV, and it caused a lot more resistence, or at least PERCEIVED resistence, and the politicians were willing to do what was necessary to keep S vietnam free.


----------



## LuvRPgrl (Jul 21, 2009)

asgardshill said:


> LuvRPgrl said:
> 
> 
> > "The great president bush, won the "unwinnable" war"
> ...



Oh my,,,,I guess I was wrong when I said we won the "war on terror" you really got me.....OH WAIT, but thats not what I said.


HMMM, Like I always tell my kids, as soon as your debate adversary starts attributing things to you that you didnt say, PROVES he is wrong and has no arguement.


----------



## asgardshill (Jul 21, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> Oh my,,,,I guess I was wrong when I said we won the "war on terror" you really got me.....OH WAIT, but thats not what I said.
> 
> 
> HMMM, Like I always tell my kids, as soon as your debate adversary starts attributing things to you that you didnt say, PROVES he is wrong and has no arguement.



Then please enlighten us then.  Exactly which war were you referring to when you claimed that Bush won "the unwinnable war" in your title?  Considering that the phrase "war on terror" passed Bush's lips more than the contents of a 72-ounce bag of salted pretzels, I trust you can understand my confusion here.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 21, 2009)

Anybody who uses the words "great" and "Bush" in the same sentence doesn't deserved to be taken seriously....


----------



## editec (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Anybody who uses the words "great" and "Bush" in the same sentence doesn't deserved to be taken seriously....


 
unless the words "big asshole" are included, of course.


----------



## Gurdari (Jul 21, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> The silence of the left is deafening.



What are you talking about? Smashing a small defenceless country? 
That happens all the time (or it used to).

The Iraqi army wasn't much to deal with... but insurgents are another matter.

Was re-writing the constitution part of 'winning' the war for US corporations? 
Or just a by-product of our love of liberty?

Not sure how all the dead natives feel about our noble humanitarian aid...


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 21, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > LuvRPgrl said:
> ...



Oh well.   People often consider more than one variable in deciding whom to elect as president.  I was just disproving any notion that people though that we war was not a mistake.   Also, your screaming liberals have not been proven wrong on virtually everything about it.  Why wont screaming conservatives admit that the Iraq war was a mistake?  They seem to be very silent about it.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 23, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> We won the Iraq War
> 
> Much like we won in Vietnam
> 
> ...



I have to completely disagree with this.  My husband was a Marine in Viet Nam...he barely talks about it.  Look how many of our men were killed there...for NOTHING.  It's still the same!  He feels we left with "dis-honor", and he and many others were SPIT ON when they came home.  
Our son is in the Army and in Iraq now for the 3rd time.  No, he doesn't like be there away from his family, but what he's doing is what he wanted to do, he chose it...he enlisted just after the war started when he was 20 yrs old.  When people find out he's in the army he's always being thanked for his service!  You didn't hear that during viet nam!


----------



## mattskramer (Jul 23, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > LuvRPgrl said:
> ...



By the way, Obama won in the last presidential election.


----------



## Nevadamedic (Jul 27, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Washington's win against the British Empire was quite something wasn't it?
> ...



Actually the Bush\McCain troop surge is how we won Iraq.

Unfortunately Osama....errr Obama doesn't have the military knowledge and doesn't respect the men and women in uniform fighting enough to be able to win a war. Hell it took him a week to give the order to kill 4 Muslim Terrorists that held a ships captain hostage on a life boat and he didn't really give the full order, just if the captains life was in immediate danger..............


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 27, 2009)

Nevadamedic said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


We won in Iraq???

You should immediatly alert the media!!!

Because they obviously didn't get the memo


----------



## Nevadamedic (Jul 27, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Nevadamedic said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Your right, the memo they got from Reid, Pelosi, Obama, Biden, Kennedy and Feinstein is that the war was lost................


----------



## Patriotman (Jul 27, 2009)

We now have an ally in Iraq who can defend itself.  I spent a year over there and things are looking great.  Remember when Harry Reid said "There's simply no evidence that the escalation is working". How about senator John Kerry's comment concerning the initial  assessment of the surge, "No matter what spin we may hear in the coming days, this independent assessment is a failing grade for a policy that simply isnt working."  Again, here is "dingy" Harry "This is George Bush's war, and he is responsible for the mistakes and missteps that leave our troops mired in a civil war with no end in sight."   Wow, if this is leadership we are all in trouble.  Fortunately, the good guys win this time.  Iraq is a better country now and we are safer, thanks to a president who stood by the troops and stayed the course!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriotman said:


> Fortunately, the good guys win this time.  Iraq is a better country now *and we are safer*, thanks to a president who stood by the troops and stayed the course!


Please explain how we here in America are "safer" because of what we did in Iraq?

Thank You


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 28, 2009)

G.W. is probably sitting around back in Texas drinking nice cold brews and watching Fox news while laughing his ass off at how stupid Obama is...


----------



## publicprotector (Jul 30, 2009)

So killing 2 million plus people in wars that had nothing to do with the US is a win is it. Well you have not won and will not, why any fool thinks they have won in Iraq is a joke.

If winning means, killing millions, maiming and torturing, robbing the country blind, putting in a puppet Government then yes that could be classed as a win. There just one problem, the rest of the world sees it as crimes against humanity.

The US has a poor track record in such theatres and one wonders what would happen when you finally are faced with a nation who can actually fight back on equal terms.

To date, being a superpower and getting wupped by men wearing pyjamas and rags on their heads must be fairly embarrassing.

Even worse is that all this human sacrifice is just so a few people can get even richer and nothing more.


All this and more just to become the most hated nation on the planet.


----------



## Tommy Lucchese (Aug 1, 2009)

George Bush won the Iraq War in April 2003.

The occupation has been a debacle.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 4, 2009)

Tommy Lucchese said:


> George Bush won the Iraq War in April 2003.
> 
> The occupation has been a debacle.




Most occupations eventually fail.


----------



## rdean (Aug 25, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> The silence of the left is deafening.



It is incredible to me that anyone would think the disaster in Iraq was a "win".  

List of items:

1.  US has appropriated 48 billion to rebuild Iraq since 2003, even though Iraq has more than 60 billion in unspent oil money sitting in American banks.  Why should they spend their own money when they can spend ours?

2.  The New Iraq Constitution made Islam the national religion and declared that all laws are to be based in Islam.  Does that sound anything remotely democratic?  All laws based on Islam.  See Article II.

3.  Iraqi Christians, who have live in Iraq for, oh, two thousand years, which means they were there before the Muslims, have been reduced in population from 1.2 MILLION to less than 600 thousand.  More than half.  Many fled, many were murdered.  Last month 7 churches were burned.  6 the month before.  They were given no seat in the new "democratic" government.  The ones that "escaped now live in Jordan or Lebanon and, by law, are unable to work. 40% of Iraqi refugees are Christians.  So they steal, beg and whore.  These are the Christians we "liberated".  

4.  More from Iraq are living in Sweden than any other European Country or even this country.  Bush and the Republicans barred Iraqis from coming here because they didn't want to show favoritism and they wanted to keep up the illusion of diversity.

5.  Iraqis now hate us.  They want us dead for destroying their country.  They threw shoes at President "You killed my cousin" Bush.

6.  There was no al Qaeda in Iraq until we let them in.  Saddam killed members of his own family to stay in power.  It's insane to think he would share with Bin Laden.

7.  Iraq had no industry, and no manufacturing.  To think they were a danger to us is crazy.  Especially after we destroyed their army chasing them out of Kuwait.

8.  How is any of this a "success"?  Truth trumps spin.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Aug 26, 2009)

so he basically broke the country in half and handed the oil rich part to Iran... awesome


----------



## rdean (Aug 26, 2009)

The_Halfmoon said:


> so he basically broke the country in half and handed the oil rich part to Iran... awesome



Somehow, Republicans have this idea that these camel people are so technology advanced, they poop yellowcake.

Of course, considering that Republicans only make up 6% of scientists nationwide, the mistake is not only understandable, but expected.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Aug 26, 2009)

rdean said:


> The_Halfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > so he basically broke the country in half and handed the oil rich part to Iran... awesome
> ...



I did not follow that, sorry


----------



## foggedinn (Sep 10, 2009)

At the tower of Babel, God confused the tongues, and we have been talking at each other rather than with each other ever since.

I've never seen a single issue resolved or a single mind changed by anything ever posted on this or any other board.  As near as I can tell, the basic premise of all posters seems to be; "he who shouts the loudest wins".

Oh well, I suppose it serves as some sort of emotional release.  I can't see any other purpose being served.


----------



## eots (Sep 10, 2009)

LuvRPgrl said:


> The silence of the left is deafening.



if you ignore the screams of the dying and wounded...the heart broken wails of those left behind


----------



## Munin (Jan 3, 2010)

Nevadamedic said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



You mean the surge that was suggested by one of bush own generals that was being ignored by mr Bush and his cabinet the whole time? Ah yes, Mccain (who doesn't have anything to do with this subject and was also seen as irrelevant by the bush administration): you mention him because he was the only republican who said something right about the war?

And don't start about Bush his military experience, because he is the one who was able to create 2 of the worst managed wars in US history (financially, politically and strategicly). And btw, a president is not supposed to be a military expert: he is a politician, he makes political decisions. The president is supposed to make decisions based on the advice of his generals, not on his own (he does not need to be a military expert: and I don't know of many US presidents who really were military experts, except for the first US presidents).

As for Obama and the life boat ...  


Ah and you mistake him by Osama ... must be the latest "stereotype brainwashing" the rightwingers have been getting. 

let s take a look at the list for rightwingers they can use in discussions when debating against "liberals", "independents" and all those other idiots that don't agree with them:

1. "the surge worked" -> argue about the Iraqi war
2. "there is something wrong with his birth certificate" -> argue about obama
3.  "Bush kept us safe, there was not another (better keep the previous word small so they don't read it) terrorist attack during his presidency" -> argue about bush 
4. And if nothing else works: call obama a "fascist, communist, muslim, terrorist, ..." all at the same time 
5. ... I m sure someone already wrote a book about this, so let me know if anyone here has found it


----------



## traveler52 (Jan 6, 2010)

How can you win a war against a tactic?


----------



## Jay Canuck (Jan 6, 2010)

*[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]* *"We are not safe. We are in much greater danger than we were a year ago. The North Koreans** had an additional year to build missiles. Iranians had an additional year to develop their nuclear **weapons and keep paying for terrorists. Al-Qaeda had an additional year." *
-- Gingrich, who knows we didn't have those problems until Bush created them, *Link* 








Bush's military contractor contributors couldn't make much money in peacetime so they financed the war-monger's campaign.


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 6, 2010)

We win we win!!!!


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2010)

How come Iraq has no "America Appreciation Day" and why do they want us dead?


----------



## traveler52 (May 18, 2010)

rdean said:


> How come Iraq has no "America Appreciation Day" and why do they want us dead?



People in Iraq tend to be less than appreciative of the U.S because we have maimed, tortured, killed and raped innocent civilians whose sole crime was being Iraqi.


----------



## rdean (May 18, 2010)

The_Halfmoon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > The_Halfmoon said:
> ...



The reason given by the Bush administration for invading Iraq was that they were a danger, their military was highly advanced and they were shopping for parts for nuclear weapons.  

How would the Republicans know if Bush was lying?  Only six percent of scientists are Republican, so they have no one they trust telling them the truth.

So Iraq is now an Islamic Theocracy who has pretty much destroyed their Christian population.  They hate us.  Their women, who used to have jobs and wear western style clothes now wear "burk-as" and are pretty much slaves.  In fact, there have been reports that many of their women are addicted to sedatives because their lives have been totally ruined.

Thank Bush and the Republicans for this "success".  After all, we left them with the type of miltary we thought they had when we invaded.  Only now, they are hard right "Islamic" and hate our guts.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 25, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> How can you win a war against a tactic?



By killing the fuckers using that tactic...DUH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 25, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How come Iraq has no "America Appreciation Day" and why do they want us dead?
> ...



Yeah...like Saddam was such a fucking godsend to the Iraqi's....you're a fricken Code Pink dope STFU.


----------



## HUGGY (May 25, 2010)

LuvRPgrl said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > LuvRPgrl said:
> ...



You are some kinda stupid.  Support for something is not the same as being told we are being imminently threatened with atomic weapons.


----------



## paperview (May 25, 2010)

Wait a minute...this thread was started nearly a _*year*_ ago???


----------



## strollingbones (May 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



soooooooo riddle me this...what us city gave saddam the key to the city and why?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2010)

editec said:


> Obama won the war in Iraq in much the same way Reagan won the cold war, methinks.



You thinks. Reagan won the Cold War because he never gave in to fear and kissed the enemy's asses. The Russians were so scared of the "Insane" Ronald Magnus that they spent themselves into a massive depression. 

Obama is trying to spend us into a depression but nobody seems to know who's getting the cash. Seems alot of it is going to the fat-cat unions and foreign investors.

Obama really doesn't do anything constructive in war. He waits for some good news and claims he's responsible. If things start going bad he directs the media to ignore it. When everything falls apart he'll withdraw and claim victory. This will happen because he's constantly tipping off everyone about all of the great things he's doing. Nothing is secret anymore. The Kandahar Operation, that should have been a secret, was tipped off months ago and is on the verge of being cancelled. He's already told everyone an approximate date we'll be leaving Afghanistan so the Taliban can move back in then. It's total instanity.

The major differences between Obama and Reagan is that Reagan loved this country deeply....Obama does not.

Reagan said trust but verify...Obama believes in capitulation.

Reagan stood up to our enemies.....Obama makes deals with them.

There is no comparison.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 25, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > How come Iraq has no "America Appreciation Day" and why do they want us dead?
> ...



I guess all of those IEDs they set had nothing to do with it.


----------



## froggy (May 25, 2010)

LuvRPgrl said:


> The silence of the left is deafening.


----------



## JBeukema (May 25, 2010)




----------

